# Indy Pass?



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

I would say no, but I will let you judge yourself. I will post a couple pics from last Sunday later tonight.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Strike that, couldn't get pictures up last night. Will post today.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

No, not enough snow left for skiing. You could connect a few lines here and there....but not enough to make it worth it, IMO.


----------



## Shotgun Eddy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Booter building?*

Is there enough snow that I could maybe build a fun booter? I saw a rail up there a month ago.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

last sunday's pics should be attached.


----------

